
10 Interview questions on Singleton Pattern in Java - javabuddy
http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/03/10-interview-questions-on-singleton.html?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d777f5d632dafaf%2C0
======
bartonfink
Let the classloader do it. Next ?.

